# Reel Seats



## Whitebassfisher

When I weigh an Fuji ECSM 10 it is .885 ounce.
When I weigh an Fuji ACSM 12.5 it is .965 ounce.
The ECSM seems to fit with grips better, but I prefer the full length ribs and fit of the ACSM. 
I would like something lighter, but don't trust myself to go split seat yet. Any make and model someone suggest?


----------



## katjim00

Does a 10 in the ACSM weigh the same as the 10 in the E series?


----------



## cfulbright

Maybe the new Batson Toray MVT they are high $$$ but look nice and should be lighter. 

Maybe our new sponsors will chime in and give us some weights. 

If they are close to the same weight of a SK2 then Id spend the money.


----------



## colbyntx

Whitebassfisher said:


> When I weigh an Fuji ECSM 10 it is .885 ounce.
> When I weigh an Fuji ACSM 12.5 it is .965 ounce.
> The ECSM seems to fit with grips better, but I prefer the full length ribs and fit of the ACSM.
> I would like something lighter, but don't trust myself to go split seat yet. Any make and model someone suggest?


Split seats are easy! You should give it a try. If you are uncomfortable then dry fit everything, glue the butt, rear grip and trigger. Let that dry good then work on the barrel and hood. I find a 1 1/2" gap from the trigger seat to the barrel is a good gap for the SK2.


----------



## Fishsurfer

colbyntx is right, do the rear grip and trigger first dry fit the barrel and hood (locking nut) then mark it for orientation. I use a reel foot that I cut off one my kids reels to get it alined correctly before the epoxy sets. Just don't screw it down too hard or it will move the barrel from the set position and make sure the hood will be able to back off enough to remove the reel foot.
Don't forget the WCS Winding Checks that go in the barrel and trigger ends. Don't be intimidated, just go for it. My biggest problem is the arbors that go in the barrel and the trigger piece. I have to be careful that I don't bore them out to much. I will wind up going through a few of them but I prefer them over tape due to the weight.


----------



## jreynolds

The Castaway seats are nice too. I believe Lance stocks some.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

I agree on trying a split seat. They are easy once you figure out what to do and you save weight too.

I agree on using a 1 1/2" split between the trigger and barrel. A trick I use to make sure they are perfectly aligned is to use a stirring stick and tape it to the threaded barrel, directly on the groove. Let the stick extend to touch the trigger and line it up with the "melt line" on the trigger, which is dead center. This works every time for me.

x2 on remembering the winding checks before you add your epoxy.

Hope that this little trick helps.


----------



## Batson-Brands

cfulbright said:


> Maybe the new Batson Toray MVT they are high $$$ but look nice and should be lighter.
> 
> Maybe our new sponsors will chime in and give us some weights.
> 
> If they are close to the same weight of a SK2 then Id spend the money.


Don't you mean the ALPS MVT Toray reel seat??

I can 100% tell you that the ALPS MVT is the finest non aluminum reel seat on the market! Alps is also the first to market with an all graphite reel seat! First with dual locking nuts that are 6061 T-6 aluminum! First with dual channels to eliminate all side play. They are the inventor, not copiers!

MVT: http://alpsforecast.com/products/gear-graphite-reel-seats/alps-mvt-toray-trigger-reel-seat/

Split Cast: http://alpsforecast.com/products/ge...t-casting-aluminum-graphite-barrel-reel-seat/

Here is the actual with visual data!


----------



## Fishsurfer

Batson,
I've been looking at that ALPS split reel seat. It has a very nice transition (smooth) at the trigger putting your finger right on the blank where you can actually unconsciously touch it all the time. I think you have sold me on the titanium barrel and lock nut. What is the total weight on that, on say a 10mm? Also is the barrel and lock nut pieces actually solid titanium or is it plated over aluminum?


----------



## Batson-Brands

Fishsurfer said:


> Batson,
> I've been looking at that ALPS split reel seat. It has a very nice transition (smooth) at the trigger putting your finger right on the blank where you can actually unconsciously touch it all the time. I think you have sold me on the titanium barrel and lock nut. What is the total weight on that, on say a 10mm? Also is the barrel and lock nut pieces actually solid titanium or is it plated over aluminum?


Hi Fishsurfer. This was a size 10. So the weight including the aluminum nuts is: .845oz as shown above but with the normal barrel. The weight including the aluminum barrel is: .945 So only .010 increase in weight.. Not bad huh?

For the barrel and lock nut, they are anodized titanium chrome. If they were pure titanium, the cost would be through the roof!! Here is a picture with the TC barrel!


----------



## colbyntx

Batson-Brands said:


> Don't you mean the ALPS MVT Toray reel seat??
> 
> I can 100% tell you that the ALPS MVT is the finest non aluminum reel seat on the market! Alps is also the first to market with an all graphite reel seat! First with dual locking nuts that are 6061 T-6 aluminum! First with dual channels to eliminate all side play. They are the inventor, not copiers!
> 
> MVT: http://alpsforecast.com/products/gear-graphite-reel-seats/alps-mvt-toray-trigger-reel-seat/
> 
> Split Cast: http://alpsforecast.com/products/ge...t-casting-aluminum-graphite-barrel-reel-seat/
> 
> Here is the actual with visual data!


Those look nice and I plan on trying them someday. My only issue is is that I try to keep all my trout rods under about 2.8oz or lighter for a 6'9" rod. The SK2 weighs in at .56oz.


----------



## Goags

I'm all for saving weight, especially forward of the reel seat. Here's a Castaway 10mm seat: .99oz. 

Most of the reels we use will weigh 5.50 - 7.50 oz.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

katjim00 said:


> Does a 10 in the ACSM weigh the same as the 10 in the E series?


I did not have an ACSM and a ECSM of the same size or I would have done that. I sure do appreciate the detailed replies and pictures with weights shown. I got an accurate Ohaus scale also that was for lure making but has proved valuable on rod making.


----------



## katjim00

Thats cool...I was just curios to see how much the difference was


----------



## cfulbright

colbyntx said:


> Those look nice and I plan on trying them someday. My only issue is is that I try to keep all my trout rods under about 2.8oz or lighter for a 6'9" rod. The SK2 weighs in at .56oz.


Colby this is a little miss leading comparing a sk2 to a ready to install ribbed seat. When a SK2 is ready for install w/ the insert glued in and about a 1/4" of spacing left on each end for strength, and filled with glue it turns out to be about .80oz and that is a cut down barrel and a 16a insert, then add three winding checks. Im not saying your not saving weight but its not a half oz plus.

Batson I would like to see the seat be a little lighter .70ish and a option for a light weight plastic hood.


----------



## Fishsurfer

Man that Ti looks sweet!


----------



## Batson-Brands

colbyntx said:


> Those look nice and I plan on trying them someday. My only issue is is that I try to keep all my trout rods under about 2.8oz or lighter for a 6'9" rod. The SK2 weighs in at .56oz.


Well lets start comparing apples to apples. You can't compare the Alps split seat with the aluminum dual locking nuts, a longer tigger, dual channels, etc.. to a SK2. Look at the attachment. The comparison with a smoother and little bit longer trigger, single channel is more inline. This significantly lowers the weight. Also our barrel is longer than the SK2 so that is why ours is a little bit heavier as well. So now comparing apples to apples, not much weight difference.



Goags said:


> I'm all for saving weight, especially forward of the reel seat. Here's a Castaway 10mm seat: .99oz.
> 
> Most of the reels we use will weigh 5.50 - 7.50 oz.


Ya i know!!



Whitebassfisher said:


> I did not have an ACSM and a ECSM of the same size or I would have done that. I sure do appreciate the detailed replies and pictures with weights shown. I got an accurate Ohaus scale also that was for lure making but has proved valuable on rod making.


No problem.. Just want to help out



katjim00 said:


> Thats cool...I was just curios to see how much the difference was


Yup. We try to help out as much as we can. 


cfulbright said:


> Colby this is a little miss leading comparing a sk2 to a ready to install ribbed seat. When a SK2 is ready for install w/ the insert glued in and about a 1/4" of spacing left on each end for strength, and filled with glue it turns out to be about .80oz and that is a cut down barrel and a 16a insert, then add three winding checks. Im not saying your not saving weight but its not a half oz plus.
> 
> Batson I would like to see the seat be a little lighter .70ish and a option for a light weight plastic hood.


Well here you go: That was not a plastic hood, it was an all carbon fiber reel seat, and our Textouch.

For apples to apples look at the attachment. Does that work for you?


----------



## cfulbright

Nice. So what does a full size mvt and the light weight hood weight together? And can i get them separately?


----------



## colbyntx

Batson-Brands said:


> Well lets start comparing apples to apples. You can't compare the Alps split seat with the aluminum dual locking nuts, a longer tigger, dual channels, etc.. to a SK2. Look at the attachment. The comparison with a smoother and little bit longer trigger, single channel is more inline. This significantly lowers the weight. Also our barrel is longer than the SK2 so that is why ours is a little bit heavier as well. So now comparing apples to apples, not much weight difference.
> 
> Ya i know!!
> 
> No problem.. Just want to help out
> 
> Yup. We try to help out as much as we can.
> 
> Well here you go: That was not a plastic hood, it was an all carbon fiber reel seat, and our Textouch.
> 
> For apples to apples look at the attachment. Does that work for you?


That's more like it!


----------



## katjim00

Everyone wants it crazy light. Just take and zip tie your reel to the blank and really shave some weight. No grips just bare blank, no finish on the fibers either as that just adds extra unecessary weight. For guides, just super glue on some coffee stir straws and you got you some micro guides. Do all that and you will have a sub 2 fishing rod no problem....lol

All sarcastic humor


----------



## cfulbright

katjim00 said:


> Everyone wants it crazy light. Just take and zip tie your reel to the blank and really shave some weight. No grips just bare blank, no finish on the fibers either as that just adds extra unecessary weight. For guides, just super glue on some coffee stir straws and you got you some micro guides. Do all that and you will have a sub 2 fishing rod no problem....lol
> 
> All sarcastic humor


Don't tempt us...

A 2cool legend once told me if someone could cut the weight of reel seats in half it would change the world.


----------



## Batson-Brands

cfulbright said:


> Nice. So what does a full size mvt and the light weight hood weight together? And can i get them separately?


Look above.. The MVT is represented there.. And yes you can buy them separately, but I don't know what good that will do.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

katjim00 said:


> Everyone wants it crazy light. Just take and zip tie your reel to the blank and really shave some weight. No grips just bare blank, no finish on the fibers either as that just adds extra unecessary weight. For guides, just super glue on some coffee stir straws and you got you some micro guides. Do all that and you will have a sub 2 fishing rod no problem....lol
> 
> All sarcastic humor


I liked your humor, but it says I must spread some first.....


----------



## katjim00

WBF


----------



## cfulbright

Batson-Brands said:


> Look above.. The MVT is represented there.. And yes you can buy them separately, but I don't know what good that will do.


 Yes the MVT is represented, but the light weight hood is not(not by itself). Im talking about using the MVT with the hood pictured with the split seat.

Forgive all my questions, I really like the comfort of your seats and want to use them again.


----------



## Batson-Brands

Ok, making sure,, You want to use the split seat but with the MVT hood?


----------



## cfulbright

Batson-Brands said:


> Ok, making sure,, You want to use the split seat but with the MVT hood?


No, MVT seat with the split seat hood.


----------

